# candle science



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone used the moon lake musk ?


Thanks , Patty


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

or Tuscan Melon and Apricot


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

or

Cotton Blossom

Mimosa and Mandarin 

Ocean Breeze 

Pearberry 

Wildberry Mousse 

can you tell I am ordering scents ???


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I soap the ocean breeze..people seem to like the scent. Fresh and clean, but next to some of my other stuff it doesn't sell as well-I'm going to use up what I have and then drop it.
I used the pearberry in my blend I did for the swap but haven't used it alone.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

OK patty, didn't you just get a boat load of FO's from susan? you are getting to be what they call on other forums and "FO HO"


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

:crazy


Yep just ordered 160.00 worth from Susan lots of 5.00 ones. I am over 100.00 to candle science now too. I figure I will finish the order to make me happy after court today with the X :mad


Patty


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Patty13637 said:


> or Tuscan Melon and Apricot


I use it in lotion. It smells wonderful.


Patty13637 said:


> Has anyone used the moon lake musk ?


not yet



Patty13637 said:


> or
> 
> Cotton Blossom--
> 
> ...


I use Mimosa and Mandarin in lotion, it smells soooo good. 
I use Ocean breeze all the time. It sells well , I do a swirl with French green clay.
Have not tried the others yet.
Becky


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I the moon lake musk okay'd for bath and body now. Seems like last time I ordered it said candles only. I just LOVE white musk so if its like that I'll have to try some.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

kidsngarden said:


> OK patty, didn't you just get a boat load of FO's from susan? you are getting to be what they call on other forums and "FO HO"


I shop in spurts too. After all my holiday sales I did huge orders from CF, candle science, bulk lye, Praire Fragrnces etc. I've been soaping that stuff ever since w/out spending and still have lots of supplies !
Becky


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep bought 50lbs of lye last week also. Found a local supplier fro bulk lard and sunflower oil {look for bakery suppliers } . The lard alone saved 12.00 !

A couple more orders and I will be good to go til fall.

Patty


----------

